
Show HN: One Soft Landing – hire people that were recently laid off - mkx
https://www.onesoftlanding.com/
======
H8crilA
The year 2000 version: [http://fuckedcompany.com/](http://fuckedcompany.com/)

Times have changed, the message right in the URL has a much more positive tone
this time.

------
narak
Are people here listed with consent? Asking because there's a "remove my data"
input. That said, I appreciate the intent behind this.

------
lonelappde
Are people who've been unemployed for longer less deserving of work?

> A comprehensive list

Excuse me?

~~~
ludamad
I don't think this site places that sort of value judgement. As for
"comprehensive", it's a pet peeve of mine when people mean "aspires to be
comprehensive"

------
yumraj
WTF!!!! I'm pretty sure this website did get permission from these people for
putting their name in those Google docs.

I'd have been really pissed if my name had been in such a list.

where did they even get this data... it seems like a huge breach of privacy
somewhere.

I hope that these companies were not clients of this _Dover_ and that is not
how they got this data.

------
jtmcmc
vacasa laid off a ton of people as well... trying to think of others.

